# Un ajout de RAM pour une meilleure lecture de vidéos 1080p ?



## oZen (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Macbook 2ghz, 1go de ram GMA950 acheté en février 2007.

Je souhaite utiliser mon Macbook pour diffuser du 1080p sur mon écran de TV.
Seul problème: la lecture de certaines vidéos rame par moment. Toute ne rame pas, mais j'aimerais pouvoir être sûr de passer la majorité de ces vidéos.

Ma question: Est il possible qu'en rajoutant de la RAM cette situation s'améliore ?

J'ai regardé la charge processeur et a priori le Core2duo tient le coup.

Reste la piste de la RAM et du GMA950 qui dépend finalement lui aussi de la RAM.
Après quelques recherches, apparemment le GMA950 étend sa mémoire en fonction de l'usage et de la disponibilité, mais je n'arrive pas à savoir sa consommation réélle pour le moment (en config. 1go). Toutefois, il semblerais que l'ajout de RAM puisse jouer en faveur du GMA.

Voilà, qu'en pensez-vous ? L'ajout de RAM pourra t'elle me permettre d'étendre le nombre de vidéos 1080p lisibles ? Ou le GMA est-il réellement sous- dimensionné pour cet usage ?

http://widgetmagnus.free.fr/Images/Capture1080p.png
Je joins la capture d'écran du moniteur d'activité pendant la lecture d'une de ces vidéos en 1080p.
Si quelqu'un peut, au passage, m'expliquer comment "lire" les différentes consommations de la RAM, parce que je ne comprends pas grand chose à toutes ces couleurs. (active, inactive...) Les 10,66 Mo disponibles me font bien peur, par exemple.

PS: Désolé pour les sous-titres au moment de la capture, je viens de me rendre compte et: MDR 


Merci beaucoup d'avance !!!


----------



## oZen (29 Mai 2008)

Personne pour me conseiller ?  

Au passage si quelqu'un a un macbook et 2go de ram (voir un GMA950 aussi), pourrait-il me dire s'il arrive à lire une vidéo 1080p un peu lourde sans problème ? Merci


----------



## Tox (29 Mai 2008)

Donne un lien de "vidéo qui rame" chez toi et je te dirai.

Sinon, 2 Go changent la vie en terme de réactivité système sur le MB.


----------



## oZen (30 Mai 2008)

J'ai ça comme sample. Par contre c'est du très lourd, y'a des chances pour ça ne passe pas et ça serait presque normal en fait. Mais bon j'ai que ça, si tu peux essayer merki !

http://www.reload-paradise.net/redi...or.1984.1080p.BluRay.x264-hV-001-004.mkv.html


----------



## Tox (31 Mai 2008)

Par moment, je constate aussi quelques saccades...


----------



## oZen (31 Mai 2008)

Par moment seulement ? Avec VLC ?
Je te demande parce que chez moi cet extrait ne souffre pas seulement de quelques ralentissements, il marche au ralentit tout du long. Ce qui veut dire que 2go de RAM serait bénéfique 

Je peux te solliciter sur d'autres extraits si j'en trouve ?

Thx in advance !

PS: Tu as un GMA950 ?


----------



## Tox (1 Juin 2008)

Avec VLC et par moments, sur GMA 950.

Tu peux bien entendu me solliciter.


----------



## oZen (1 Juin 2008)

Juste une idée au passage: Mplayer OSX, chez moi, semble beaucoup plus performant que VLC sur ce genre de gros fichiers. (Malheureusement pas assez encore)

Si tu pouvais tester  (non je te prends pas pour mon cobaye )

Merci bôcoup !


----------



## Tox (1 Juin 2008)

MPlayer fonctionne bien mieux ! Très peu de saccades, mais parfois un problème de décalage audio...


----------



## oZen (1 Juin 2008)

Ok je te remercie beaucoup pour tous ces essais que tu as fais pour moi c'est super sympa.
Pour info. j'ai commandé 2x1go en Corsair, on verra si ça améliore la lecture de ces videos. Au pire j'y gagnerais en réactivité système :rateau:


----------



## Tox (2 Juin 2008)

Il n'y a pas de quoi 

Pour le passage à 2 Go, de toute manière, tu es gagnant, tant le système fonctionne mieux.


----------



## oZen (5 Juin 2008)

Salut !

Bon j'ai reçu ma Ram l'ai installée et.... ben non les videos en 1080p fonctionnent toujours aussi "mal".

Pourrait tu me confirmer (ou me faire une capture) que ton GMA950 se voit allouer seulement 64 Mo de RAM ? (J'ai vu sur le net des gens qui avaient plus avec GMA950 :mouais
Dans Menu pomme > A propos de ce mac > plus d'info > puis en cliquant sur Cartes videos moniteurs

Merci beaucoup d'avance !


----------



## Tox (6 Juin 2008)

C'est bien noté 64 Mo, un GMA, quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2008)

c'est clair que lire de la video HD avec un intel GMA 950, c'est limite

faut pas non trop en esperer du MB


----------



## oZen (6 Juin 2008)

Mais ça n'explique pas pourquoi deux config presque identiques ne s'en tirent pas de la même façon :rateau:

Peut être pas le même chipset...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Juin 2008)

Macbook CoreDuo vs Core2duo?
Celui de Tox est 0.4ghz plus rapide en proc, ça a une influence. Si ce n'est pas la même gen, ça expliquerait d'autant plus.


----------



## Museforever (8 Juin 2008)

Quand tu es sur secteur, tu laisses bien la batterie dans ton MB ? Car même sur secteur, si tu ne mets pas la batterie le processeur est ralentit. Oui c'est bizarre mais c'est comme ça. En gros n'enlève jamais la batterie pour avoir un mac au top de ses performances.


----------



## djniekkeau (14 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je viens de lire vos posts sur l'ajout de RAM pour lire des videos sur une TV HD avec un macbook "ancien" 2007 avec 2Ghz de RAM.

J'ai les memes problemes que vous. Mplayer OSX a un peu resolu mais sans plus.

Avez vous trouvé une solution pour lire des videos sans ralentissements ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Essaye Plex pour voir. Ce logiciel est très performant mais pas très ergonomique ...

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/27302/plex


----------

